# Our New 03 21Rs



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

After 3 months of stalking, we finally found our 21RS. The boys drove over to Bonney Lake, WA (about 600 mi. one way) while the girls held down the fort at home.

It is a 2003 model, and it is in great shape. It was worth the drive, even in December.

We can't wait for camping season!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrat's on the "new" 21rs.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the 21RS purchase. Your going to love camping in it!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback.

It looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the new trailer. Although why isn't it camping season. I just got back, and we had 2 feet of snow last night. I had the campground to myself, and they plowed the road out for me, but I still had to contend with the 4 foot snow drift in front of me. I just backed up a bit, and got a running start. I then had to deal with the roads that were still not plowed and the wind as well. It took me about an hour to get home from what usually takes me 15 minutes. But there is nothing like being out at the campground and watching the snow fall.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought a 21RS new in 03 and here are some features that it has the new ones don't have. Some I wish I had on my 25RS-S:
Much better Microwave with built in vent (that can be modifed to exhaust outside)
Outside shower
Much better stairs that just hinge down
Outside burners the same size
Support rails that insert into tubes (more stable)
Side window on rear slide
Folding stove cover
Shelves in the bunk area
Better Tires (yours should have been replaced by now.
Wheel Trim Rings (wow)
Some items that are an improvement in the newer Outbacks: 
Sound system
CO Detector (get one!)
Shelf above bed in rear slideout.
For the most part, the rest is the same or similar and differences are easily upgraded.
There are some additional items some may like better on the newer Outbacks, but we had many years of fun in our 21RS, hope you do too.

Dave


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

......and I complained about having to drive 50 miles to Tacoma.

Congrats.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I bought a 21RS new in 03 and here are some features that it has the new ones don't have. Some I wish I had on my 25RS-S:
> 
> Side window on rear slide
> Dave


My '09 210rs has two side windows on the rear slide.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your 21rs. You are going to love it. We have an 04 and it is exactly like yours. It is perfect for us!

Happy Camping!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure you will enjoy your new 21RS, We drove 800 miles to Lakeshore to pickup our new 210RS.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Those of us that have been going to PNW Rally's for long enough have seen that 21RS before. It has the distinction of having a rear slide cover. Looks like it was well taken care of since we last saw it.

Hope you enjoy your 21RS as much as we have enjoyed ours.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, everyone. We can't wait to get out and use it.

georgia: this one has a CO detector. not sure if it was a mod, it looks like it might be original equipment. the wheels have been upgraded to 15 inch rims, which I am happy about (thanks, Scott!).

ftwildernessguy: the early 21RS model years had a back window and also a side window at the feet of the bed. On later models, they took out the side window. I can see why, since I am 6 ft tall and my feet hit the blinds on the side window. When the 210RS was introduced, with the king bed, they switched to two side windows.


----------

